# An Orchestrated Hymn



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

__
https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Forchestral-piece-with-flute-and-oboe

What do you think of my "hymn" or "psalm-like" melody? What do you think of my orchestration of it?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

mediumaevum said:


> __
> https://soundcloud.com/mediumaevum-artist%2Forchestral-piece-with-flute-and-oboe
> 
> What do you think of my "hymn" or "psalm-like" melody? What do you think of my orchestration of it?


It's beautiful, first I though a bit to sad then then again it's a "hymn"
Well done.


----------



## mediumaevum (Mar 24, 2011)

Pugg said:


> It's beautiful, first I though a bit to sad then then again it's a "hymn"
> Well done.


Thank you. Yes, it is intended as a hymn-like or psalm-like melody.

I intended this piece to be written in the way that great Danish composers such as Thomas Laub and Carl Nielsen wrote their hymns.


----------

